

FCC wants Gb ISPs in all 50 states - cdvonstinkpot
http://highspeedgeek.com/fcc-gigabit-internet-50-states/

======
cdvonstinkpot
Official Release:

[http://transition.fcc.gov/Daily_Releases/Daily_Business/2013...](http://transition.fcc.gov/Daily_Releases/Daily_Business/2013/db0118/DOC-318489A1.txt)

